# Rhom with white spots and bumps on head



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Well my 13" Rhom has some bumps and white spots on its head. I was just wondering if its normal or not.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

doesnt look too serious, if its not normal just add 1 table spoon of salt per 5 gallons and raise the temp. If get gets worse use meds.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

dont raise the temp i say this because i know your having water problems and im not sure where i saw it but when you have water problems like yours right now its better to keep the temp lower. i may be wrong but i remember reading it somewhere. it makes sense in my head just keep the temp as it is now. get your water problem taken care of and everything else should improve.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

alight, thanks guys.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it's just worms in your tank. I never have been able to have a 100% parasite diease free tank, but the normal way I know is all my fish would get what your rhom has now, What I do is get lots of small fish they seem to eat thos worms.


----------

